# Removal oesteophytes dorsal foot



## martnel (May 1, 2009)

~Large osteophytes had built up to the adjacent sides of the second, third, and fourth metatarsals with the largest osteophytes on the second and third metatarsal cuneiform joints.  These osteophytes were removed.  The dorsal lip of the second, third, and fourth metatarsal joints were removed at an angle.  This opened up the joint.  There was little cartilage left beneath it.  The osteophytes were morselized and packed into the joint.  The deep peroneal nerve was neurolysed under magnification.  Bone wax was used on some raw bone surfaces.~

Would 28122 be the correct code here? Only once or x 3?  and also would 64722 for neurolysis of peroneal nerve be correct?  

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## mbort (May 1, 2009)

28122 x3 would be correct. 64722 would be correct...BUT I would question the purpose of the nerve release.  Was there a diagnosis for some sort of nerve entrapment prior to surgery?  Did he do this for post operative pain management?  

(I'm comparing this to a PIN that is not codeable if incidental or done for po pain management).


----------



## martnel (May 1, 2009)

Thanks!  You truely are very helpful!  There was a definite pre-op and post-op Dx for nerve entrapment. (This Docter don't waste time on written words LOL!)


----------

